# Uber Vehicle Carjacked at Gunpoint in Brooklyn:



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...n-Heights-Gun-Armed-Men-Police-287013391.html


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Safety is ubers priority


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...n-Heights-Gun-Armed-Men-Police-287013391.html


This is terrible. Crime in NYC is on the rise again. I hope the driver is OK.



unter ling said:


> Safety is ubers priority


This isn't Uber fault though. Unfortunately these are issues taxi and black car drivers face everyday. The fact he was working with an Uber base doesn't actually matter.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> This is terrible. Crime in NYC is on the rise again. I hope the driver is OK.
> 
> This isn't Uber fault though. Unfortunately these are issues taxi and black car drivers face everyday. The fact he was working with an Uber base doesn't actually matter.


If there were panic buttons fitted the drivers would be better off, also with gps fitted to the vehicle they would be able to track the vehicle, also a camera would provide better safety to minimize the cance of this happening. These requirements are part of the regulations that cabs have to have in my part of the world. Ubers disregard of laws and regulations put drivers safety at risk


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

There are a lot of Uberx cars sitting around making easy targets of themselves to dumb criminals. Some probably believe the Craigslist ads and think Uber drivers are holding big.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

unter ling said:


> If there were panic buttons fitted the drivers would be better off, also with gps fitted to the vehicle they would be able to track the vehicle, also a camera would provide better safety to minimize the cance of this happening. These requirements are part of the regulations that cabs have to have in my part of the world. Ubers disregard of laws and regulations put drivers safety at risk


As it stands right now, NYC TLC by laws don't call for such requirements for black car owners / bases. The TLC here has Uber on a tight leash, that's why NYC is the ONLY Uber city where X is commercially licensed and insured.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

My car is GPS enabled. You can get a TK102 from ebay


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Orlando UBER Driver said:


> My car is GPS enabled. You can get a TK102 from ebay


saw horrible reviews on this on Amazon
there's got to be something better out there

but back to the story, did the person request the Uber car thru app, or he just walked up on an Uber car?(and i assume they had an Uber sticker on the window,else how would they know its uber, if this story is trying to make it Uber related)


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> There are a lot of Uberx cars sitting around making easy targets of themselves


http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/12/30/police-4-suspects-robbed-uber-driver-in-crown-heights/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Crooklyn, what do you expect, and Crown Heights on top of it

And why would you pick up these mutts ?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> This is terrible. Crime in NYC is on the rise again. I hope the driver is OK.
> 
> This isn't Uber fault though. Unfortunately these are issues taxi and black car drivers face everyday. The fact he was working with an Uber base doesn't actually matter.


Actually, it is Uber's fault, you know damn well these mutts had a stolen credit card.
If this driver were smart he would sue uber for emotional destress , and not being able to have sex anymore. But if he's dumb enough to pick up these mutts, I doubt if he's smart enough to sue. 
And if he got shot and killed, it wouldn't be Uber's fault, right?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> This isn't Uber fault though. Unfortunately these are issues taxi and black car drivers face everyday. The fact he was working with an Uber base doesn't actually matter.


It's just more fun blaming Uber for everything.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Actually, it is Uber's fault, you know damn well these mutts had a stolen credit card.
> If this driver were smart he would sue uber for emotional destress , and not being able to have sex anymore. But if he's dumb enough to pick up these mutts, I doubt if he's smart enough to sue.
> And if he got shot and killed, it wouldn't be Uber's fault, right?


I bet Uber billed the hell out of that card!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I bet Uber billed the hell out of that card!


Uber is so ****ing stupid, they will let them use the stolen card again, and I'm being serious.
I drove people with stolen credit cards that kept on using them, they just changed their names.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> It's just more fun blaming Uber for everything.


My lunch was crap, ubers fault


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Actually, it is Uber's fault, you know damn well these mutts had a stolen credit card.
> . But if he's dumb enough to pick up these mutts, ?


is there another article somewhere? where does it say they actually ordered an uber ride vs just walking up to a car with the Uber emblem on the side?

furthermore where does it say a stolen credit card was used? crooks are not always the smartest....

lastly, what do you mean by if he's dumb enough to pick up these mutts? are you supposed to recogzinze who will rob you and who will not by the way they look? way they dress?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> is there another article somewhere? where does it say they actually ordered an uber ride vs just walking up to a car with the Uber emblem on the side?
> 
> furthermore where does it say a stolen credit card was used? crooks are not always the smartest....
> 
> lastly, what do you mean by if he's dumb enough to pick up these mutts? are you supposed to recogzinze who will rob you and who will not by the way they look? way they dress?


Read the other article before you post, they were passengers, they went to pick up a friend. 
And these guys live in the projects, there is NO WAY, these young guy's had a credit card of their own. And lastly, look at these guys pictures, would you pick them up ?
They look like thugs from the projects which is exactly what they are, they car jacked the guy at gunpoint. I drove a yellow taxi for a long time, and you know what? 
most black cab drivers wouldn't pick these guys up .
Let's get real here, plus Crown Heights is a ghetto. You're from Maryland, you don't know that it's a ghetto .


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> are you supposed to recogzinze who will rob you and who will not by the way they look? way they dress?


You sure as hell better at least have good instincts. You can't always know what people will do, hell some of them don't always know what they'll do from one minute to the next. If you feel uneasy, and that little inner voice is telling you something ain't right, it's probably for a reason. A few months ago here a cab driver picked up a guy from a local motel, a motel that he had just checked out of!! The guy had the driver drive him to an outer area of the county, shot him dead and stole the cab. He was arrested in New York still driving the cab. Not exactly a well planned crime. The guy was (27), came from near where I live in Indiana, and the truth is, unless he was acting strange, I don't believe I would have been concerned at all about giving him a ride, from his looks alone. They said Heroin 'was involved,' so that changes everything, obviously. It's a dangerous job. Driving a cab has always been a dangerous job. Uber is no different. I suspect it will get much, much worse too. A big part of why Uber pays you such a massive amount of money is because there's a good chance that this job will make you dead! 



Bart McCoy said:


> Uber emblem on the side


What the heck are you driving? I don't have any Uber emblem. They gave me an Uber air freshener once, but they probably charged me for that, I forgot to look.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I bet Uber is very popular with criminals.
Just push a button and the car comes to you.
Lift your shirt, take the car and off you go.
And in New-York it's almost guaranteed that the driver won't shoot back.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You sure as hell better at least have good instincts. You can't always know what people will do, hell some of them don't always know what they'll do from one minute to the next. If you feel uneasy, and that little inner voice is telling you something ain't right, it's probably for a reason. A few months ago here a cab driver picked up a guy from a local motel, a motel that he had just checked out of!! The guy had the driver drive him to an outer area of the county, shot him dead and stole the cab. He was arrested in New York still driving the cab. Not exactly a well planned crime. The guy was (27), came from near where I live in Indiana, and the truth is, unless he was acting strange, I don't believe I would have been concerned at all about giving him a ride, from his looks alone. They said Heroin 'was involved,' so that changes everything, obviously. It's a dangerous job. Driving a cab has always been a dangerous job. Uber is no different. I suspect it will get much, much worse too. A big part of why Uber pays you such a massive amount of money is because there's a good chance that this job will make you dead!
> 
> What the heck are you driving? I don't have any Uber emblem. They gave me an Uber air freshener once, but they probably charged me for that, I forgot to look.


After a long time driving a cab you develop an instinct about who not to pick up, you can look at them sometimes and just by the look on their face you can tell that they are thinking about doing something. 
Black, white, Chinese, it doesn't matter. 
There is even a book written about it, how cab drivers decide who to pick up. 
Just they way cops after awhile can tell who's carrying a gun by the way they walk.
I find myself not being as street smart with uber as driving a yellow. 
Never got robbed driving a cab, had one dangerous situation involving a guy with a gun. 
I'm still alive, by luck and the grace of God. I drove through the Crack epidemic too, when ********* and yellow cab drivers were regularly getting killed. I know a cab driver who turned the tables on a robbery, but I can't talk about that.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I bet Uber it's very popular with criminals.
> Just push a button and the car comes to you.
> Lift your shirt, take the car and off you go.
> And in New-York it's almost guaranteed that the driver won't shoot back.


That's what they're counting on, but honestly, in most situations a gun isn't going to help because they're in back of you and have the drop on you.
I knew cab drivers who carried illegal guns, even a ********* driver who had his gun in a hidden compartment, like the drug dealers have.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> What the heck are you driving? I don't have any Uber emblem. They gave me an Uber air freshener once, but they probably charged me for that, I forgot to look.


um a lot of places require you to have the Uber emblem(a sign in your window) whenever you are ubering. So yes its easy for somebody spot you. Just ask cab drivers!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> um a lot of places require you to have the Uber emblem(a sign in your window) whenever you are ubering. So yes its easy for somebody spot you. Just ask cab drivers!


Not in NYC


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I bet Uber it's very popular with criminals.
> Just push a button and the car comes to you.
> Lift your shirt, take the car and off you go.
> And in New-York it's almost guaranteed that the driver won't shoot back.


Actually, things are different here. Although some of the younger, bleeding-heart, control control fools don't worry about protecting themselves, many, if not most of the people here are armed.

I just don't get the gun control mentality. Gun technology is here. We can't cork the bottle now. You wanna see some MAJOR gun violence? Outlaw guns and watch the basement, illegal gun shops pop up like Uber cars on your iPhone. Mexico won't need pot, meth, coke, and kidnapping - just a few illegal gun factories.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> um a lot of places require you to have the Uber emblem(a sign in your window) whenever you are ubering. So yes its easy for somebody spot you. Just ask cab drivers!


My bad, I thought you meant like an emblem on your door or something.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> After a long time driving a cab you develop an instinct about who not to pick up, you can look at them sometimes and just by the look on their face you can tell that they are thinking about doing something.
> Black, white, Chinese, it doesn't matter.
> There is even a book written about it, how cab drivers decide who to pick up.
> Just they way cops after awhile can tell who's carrying a gun by the way they walk.
> ...


Instincts, inner voices, gut feelings are very, very important. ALWAYS pay attention to them. A couple months ago I got jumped, close to my house. We had a few words, I saw his feet inching closer and closer to me. I knew he was going to swing at me. When he did, I was able to soften the blow by twisting my face with the blow. Then I took him down. Your instincts are there to keep you alive. Trust them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I understand instincts and stuff, but my point is there arent always tell tell signs. I say this because the guy here blamed the Uber driver for picking his carjacker up (which hasnt even been confirmed he requested uber that ive seen)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I understand instincts and stuff, but my point is there arent always tell tell signs. I say this because the guy here blamed the Uber driver for picking his carjacker up (which hasnt even been confirmed he requested uber that ive seen)


The signs are there, just have to know what to look for. It is however something not everyone has to learn nowadays. It's called street smarts. Most kids today don't leave their bedrooms till they are in their 20's. _Mine included, _we tend to overprotect our kids, which is not healthy for them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Read the other article before you post, they were passengers, they went to pick up a friend.
> And these guys live in the projects, there is NO WAY, these young guy's had a credit card of their own. And lastly, look at these guys pictures, would you pick them up ?
> They look like thugs from the projects which is exactly what they are, they car jacked the guy at gunpoint. I drove a yellow taxi for a long time, and you know what?
> most black cab drivers wouldn't pick these guys up .
> Let's get real here, plus Crown Heights is a ghetto. You're from Maryland, you don't know that it's a ghetto .


what the ****, I read, this is the WHOLE article linked in OP:

"Four men, at least one of them armed, carjacked an Uber vehicle in Brooklyn Monday, authorities said.
Police say the men approached the Uber car at Schenectady Avenue and Dean Street in Crown Heights shortly before 7:30 a.m., flashed weapons and took the car.No injuries were reported."

That's it, the whole ****'n article, now how the hell did you all that other information out of this one paragraph? Doesnt say anything about what you mentioned. Was it YOU that robbed them? otherwise where does it say he was coming to pick them up? how do you know they didnt just carjack a random car on the street that happened to be Uber?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> what the ****, I read, this is the WHOLE article linked in OP:
> 
> "Four men, at least one of them armed, carjacked an Uber vehicle in Brooklyn Monday, authorities said.
> Police say the men approached the Uber car at Schenectady Avenue and Dean Street in Crown Heights shortly before 7:30 a.m., flashed weapons and took the car.No injuries were reported."
> ...


http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/12/30/police-4-suspects-robbed-uber-driver-in-crown-heights/ http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/201...f-lexus-sedan-crown-heights-carjacking-police


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's some more for you..

http://pando.com/2014/08/25/with-an...ions-mount-about-safety-of-ride-sharing-apps/


----------



## kudzu (Nov 5, 2014)

unter ling said:


> If there were panic buttons fitted the drivers would be better off, also with gps fitted to the vehicle they would be able to track the vehicle, also a camera would provide better safety to minimize the cance of this happening. These requirements are part of the regulations that cabs have to have in my part of the world. Ubers disregard of laws and regulations put drivers safety at risk


"Disregard for the law"? Its not a law nor regulation to have any of that in the various parts of THIS country...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

kudzu said:


> "Disregard for the law"? Its not a law nor regulation to have any of that in the various parts of THIS country...


No offense to Australians, but Australia is a police state. 
http://www.hangthebankers.com/australia-is-now-officially-a-police-state/


----------

